#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست خرید های ولتاژ تلویزیون 29 سامسونگ

## alizadeh

سلام اقای صابری خسته نباشید من یه های ولتاژ تلویزیون 29 سامسونگ میخوام با شاسی ks7aوبا شماره های ولتاژ   FFA61012K اگه دارین قیمتش رو  بگین و یه اپتیک dvd ال جی با شماره DL5 FS و قیمتش در ضمن ال ای دی های قرمز و ابی هم براتون رسیده یا نه قیمت اینا رو هم بگین ممنون اقای صابری عزیز.

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام اقای صابری خسته نباشید من یه های ولتاژ تلویزیون 29 سامسونگ میخوام با شاسی ks7aوبا شماره های ولتاژ   FFA61012K اگه دارین قیمتش رو  بگین و یه اپتیک dvd ال جی با شماره DL5 FS و قیمتش در ضمن ال ای دی های قرمز و ابی هم براتون رسیده یا نه قیمت اینا رو هم بگین ممنون اقای صابری عزیز.


به نام خدا 
سلام جناب علی زاده. هایولتاژ مشابه موجود است. اما اپتیک را ندارم.
ال ای دی هم به زودی دستم میرسه. اطلاع میدم.

----------

